# en pallarès



## Anna Più

Hola companys i companyes!
Ahir vaig descobrir unes quantes paraules catalanes pròpies del parlar del Pallars. Em van sonar molt curioses i per això les comparteixo amb vosaltres. Són aquestes:

*Fargar:* posar-se la camisa per dins dels pantalons
*Popó:* mamar 
*Potxó:* petó
*Xargar:* cardar
*Voliaina:* papallona

Les havíeu sentit mai? en sabeu més?
Com dieu *fargar* a València? i a Mallorca? i en català central?
Apa, potxons a tots!  
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola companys i companyes!
> Ahir vaig descobrir unes quantes paraules catalanes pròpies del parlar del Pallars. Em van sonar molt curioses i per això les comparteixo amb vosaltres. Són aquestes:
> 
> *Fargar:* posar-se la camisa per dins dels pantalons
> *Popó:* mamar
> *Potxó:* petó
> *Xargar:* cardar
> *Voliaina:* papallona
> 
> Les havíeu sentit mai? en sabeu més?
> Com dieu *fargar* a València? i a Mallorca? i en català central?
> Apa, potxons a tots!
> A+


vatúa Anna Più!
quines paraules!!! no n'havia sentit cap però són maques. 
Això de _xargar_, de seu la llana no?
M'agrada _fargar_! jo diria que això deu venir de les fargues que hi havia a les lleres dels rius. Suposo que la gent que hi treballava, s'havia de posar la camisa per dins per no cremar-se la roba. Bé, se m'ha acudit ara. De totes maneres, no em sona que al Pallarès hi haguessin fargues..  podria anar _deeper_ però no tinc temps ara...

_Anyway_, _tanmateix_, molts maques les paraules


----------



## Laia

Ostres!
Doncs _voliaina_ jo sí que l'havia sentit en algun lloc, però ara no sé, no m'enrecordo (uiii la ressaca...).
Les altres ni idea... de totes maneres (m'he adelantat a en Samaruc, jeje) i he mirat el diccionari català-valencià-balear i només surten (almenys amb el significat a que et refereixes) _potxó_ i _voliaina_... no sé


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> (m'he _adelantat _a en Samaruc, jeje)


mmm...volies dir *avançat* ?    xava!!!


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> mmm...volies dir *avançat* ?   xava!!!


 
touché  ...
Ui Roi, això ja és la guerra...   no te'n deixaré passar ni una!!


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> vatúa Anna Più!
> quines paraules!!! no n'havia sentit cap però són maques.
> Això de _xargar_, de seu la llana no?
> M'agrada _fargar_! jo diria que això deu venir de les fargues que hi havia a les lleres dels rius. Suposo que la gent que hi treballava, s'havia de posar la camisa per dins per no cremar-se la roba. Bé, se m'ha acudit ara. De totes maneres, no em sona que al Pallarès hi haguessin fargues.. podria anar _deeper_ però no tinc temps ara...
> _Anyway_, _tanmateix_, molts maques les paraules


 
Caram la teoria del fargar, no se m'havia acudit...
Jo de fargar en dic "ensacar" (vatúa tu!)... però ni el DIEC ni el GREC dónen aquesta definició de la paraula... 
I el xargar si que té la mateixa connotació sexual que cardar. Potser si és xargar la llana al Pallars. 
Miraré si trobo més informacions de tot plegat!
A reveure,
A+


----------



## Samaruc

No coneixia cap de les paraules pallareses que ens has comentat.

A València en comptes de voliaina diríem palometa.

Amb fargar... caram, per molt que hi pense no trobe un verb que vulga dir això... de fet ací diem "posar-se/ficar-se la camisa dins dels pantalons" (poc original)...

Per cert, se m'ha acudit una paraula que s'empra almenys a l'Horta: Roflar (inspirar amb força per evitar que els mocs isquen del nas, allò que fa la gent quan plora i també els nens petits sense necessitat d'estar plorant).


----------



## belén

Bones,
Jo no havia sentit cap paraula de les escrites al inici d`aquest fil. 

Un amic de Girona m´ha dit que "fargar" ho empree ell per dir que es du la camisa per defora dels calçons.

I el meu pare diu que ell empree "vas esburtzat" (no se com s´escriu, seria com dir "vas destripado") per dir el mateix.

Per dir que la camisa està dedins dels calçons, som tan original com En Samaruc.

Slts
B

Ps: Com pronuncieu "camisa" voltros? Jo dic "camia"


----------



## Samaruc

Continue sent poc original... jo dic "camisa", tot i que a València ciutat i voltants, com que s'apitxa, molta gent diu "camissa" a la mínima que relaxa la pronúncia.


----------



## Anna Più

Hola,
En català central també diem cami*s*a. 
Pel què fa això _d'ensacar_ em temo que deu ser molt localista... jo ho dic... també dic _desensacat _( pel "vas esburtzat" mallorquí).
Laia, Roi, Mei... ho dieu? 

Moltes palometes, papallones i voliaines pel 2006! 

A+


----------



## Laia

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola,
> En català central també diem cami*s*a.
> Pel què fa això _d'ensacar_ em temo que deu ser molt localista... jo ho dic... també dic _desensacat _( pel "vas esburtzat" mallorquí).
> Laia, Roi, Mei... ho dieu?
> 
> Moltes palometes, papallones i voliaines pel 2006!
> 
> A+


`
Pronuncio _camisa_ amb ese sonora i tal qual està escrit.

Amb _ensacar_ et refereixes al _fargar_ d'abans?

Doncs ho sento, Anna. Jo sóc tan poc original com la Belén i en Samaruc... aquí en diem: posar-se la camisa per dintre els pantalons. I per al contrari, anar _descamisat_. 

D'altra banda, em consta que hi ha gent que diu "palometes" per referir-se a les "crispetes"... lleig, eh? jeje

Papallones, papallones per tothom... mmm... per mi no, que no deixen de ser bitxos... ecs (no oblidem la meva condició de _camaca_   )


----------



## Anna Più

Laia said:
			
		

> `
> Pronuncio _camisa_ amb ese sonora i tal qual està escrit.
> 
> Amb _ensacar_ et refereixes al _fargar_ d'abans?
> 
> Doncs ho sento, Anna. Jo sóc tan poc original com la Belén i en Samaruc... aquí en diem: posar-se la camisa per dintre els pantalons. I per al contrari, anar _descamisat_.
> 
> D'altra banda, em consta que hi ha gent que diu "palometes" per referir-se a les "crispetes"... lleig, eh? jeje
> 
> Papallones, papallones per tothom... mmm... per mi no, que no deixen de ser bitxos... ecs (no oblidem la meva condició de _camaca_   )


 
Bona nit Laia!
Anar descamisat! és veritat.  i si, posar-se la camisa per dintre... em temo que _l'ensacar _és molt de poble! 
I a la carta del reis...un caçapapapallones per a la Laia?  
Apa!
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Pel què fa això _d'ensacar_ em temo que deu ser molt localista... jo ho dic... també dic _desensacat _( pel "vas esburtzat" mallorquí).
> Laia, Roi, Mei... ho dieu?


jo això _d'ensecar_ no ho he dit mai de la vida. Se el què vol dir perquè sóc originari d'Osona però ja fa molts anys que visc a (la) ciutat i m'estic tornant un _camacu_ com la Laia!  
També em fa gràcia el què es diu a les comarques d'Interior quan algú porta la roba molt ajustada, sobretot noies, es diu: "aquesta va molt _embutida_!" Déu n'hi do! _ensacada_ i _embutida_!  
salut
Roi


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> jo això _d'ensecar_ no ho he dit mai de la vida. Se el què vol dir perquè sóc originari d'Osona però ja fa molts anys que visc a (la) ciutat i m'estic tornant un _camacu_ com la Laia!
> També em fa gràcia el què es diu a les comarques d'Interior quan algú porta la roba molt ajustada, sobretot noies, es diu: "aquesta va molt _embutida_!" Déu n'hi do! _ensacada_ i _embutida_!


 
Ai Roi, aquest apixapinament... 

_embutida_ també és d'ús corrent entre camacus... jejeje i _embotifarrada_ també es diu molt.


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> *jo això d'ensecar no ho he dit mai de la vida. Se el què vol dir perquè sóc originari d'Osona* però ja fa molts anys que visc a (la) ciutat i m'estic tornant un _camacu_ com la Laia! (...)Roi


 
Ep!
Això vol dir que a Osona Sud ho has sentit? també ho diuen?
A reveure,
À+


----------



## Roger19973

Anna Più said:


> Hola companys i companyes!
> Ahir vaig descobrir unes quantes paraules catalanes pròpies del parlar del Pallars. Em van sonar molt curioses i per això les comparteixo amb vosaltres. Són aquestes:
> 
> *Fargar:* posar-se la camisa per dins dels pantalons
> *Popó:* mamar
> *Potxó:* petó
> *Xargar:* cardar
> *Voliaina:* papallona


Jo soc del Pallars Sobirà, i la unica que he sentit i que faig servir es ''fargar''.
Poso unes cuantes paraules pallareses:
Lo= el
Garrota= pastanaga
Trunfa= patata
Secallona= fuet
Padrí= avi
D'aquests 5, només utilitzo el ''lo'' i la ''secallona'', i n'hi ha molts més que utilitzo i no hem venen al cap...
La majoria dels embotits i moltes fruites canvia, però no m'els se... També hi ha paraules que canvien la ''v'' per ''u'', com per exemple: seva= seua


----------



## Mauri_Sorpe

Bones. Buscant coses pel google he trobat aquest interesant fil.

Lo de "xargar" (si, també faig servir el *"lo"* jeje) no ho he sentit mai, deu ser del sud del Pallars o del Pallars Jussà, ja que a la part alta del Sobirà, es *"carda"* la llana (jo soc de casa Cardaire de Sorpe) i es *"catxa"* quan es parla de sexe.

"Popó" tampoc ho havia sentit mai, aqui en diem *"popar"* quan es tracta de mamar. D'aqui que vulgarment també se li digui *"popes"* a les mamelles (tetes, que no pits, ja que el conjunt de popes li diem *"braguer"*)

Tal com diu el Roger, aqui tenim *"garrotes"* en comptes de pastanagues, *"trunfes"* en comptes de patates i *"padrins"* en comptes d'avis. Totes aquestes expressions son molt comuns i les parla la gent jove, no son paraules com altres en que tan sols les diu la gent gran. El *Fargar* i els *potxonets* també es segueixen dient.

Incremento un xic més el llistat 

*Fesols*... mongetes
*Llonganissa*... butifarra
*Xolís*... llonganissa (de "xoriç" vermell aqui antigament no n'hi havia, ara uns en diuen "xoriç vermell" i altres la paraula castellanitzada de "xoriço")
*Carallot*... home encantat (l'expressió que alguns farieu per dir "tonto")
*Carnús*.... home deixadot, també es sol dir a qui diu alguna tonteria.
*Orc*... beneit. "Fer lòrc", seria un equivalent a "Fer el beneit, fer ximpleries, fer bestiesses..."

Salut !!!


----------



## paparreta

Català central

*Fargar:* entaforar (no només la camisa sinó qualsevol cosa dins d'una altra)
*Popó:* mamar
*Potxó:* petó
*Xargar:* cardar (en tots els sentits)
*Voliaina:* papallona

Tret de "xargar" (sacerdoci obliga) i "popó" que diria que és la pronunciació occitana de "popar", a l'Alcover trobaràs totes les altres paraules i d'on vénen.


----------



## innovator

Cap al nord del principat:

Anar *mal girbat* per dir que vas mal vestit, normalment quan alguna cosa no està al seu lloc (la camisa fora dels pantalons, la corbata torta...)

El DIEC diu que ve de malforjat


----------

